# Lost Legions Question on Black Library website



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

_Please tell us who the 2nd and 11th legions were and why they were deleted from all records.
Dan:
It’s interesting you should ask that becau-


Sorry Dan, we’re out of time, no one wants to know that stuff anyway._

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Questions-for-the-High-Lords_.html

What do people make of that last question? Seems a strange thing to stick in there if its not going anywhere. It probably isn't but I did raise an eyebrow!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

It's just a joke IMO. I don't think we ll ever see more than hints about them.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Fire Tempered said:


> It's just a joke IMO. I don't think we ll ever see more than hints about them.


I Agree


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't read much into it, as Gav Thorpe said in regards to the Lost Primarchs:
_
Chances of them turning up? Zero.

Chances of little hints? Smidgeon.

Chances those hints will be deliberately contradictory and not very helpful? High (I hope).

There's never going to be a reveal on the Missing Primarchs, nor should there be. They are one of the Great Mysteries of 40K ™ and should remain that way forever. Whatever story might be concocted for them is nowhere near as cool as everybody's own pet theory, and that's how it should remain.

GAV_


----------

